# Problem with Caps Lock Key?



## Jadams (Jan 11, 2011)

Hey everyone, just a quick question about something that's been really bugging me, whenever I press my caps lock key it does put caps lock on as it's supposed to but it also exits the box of whatever I'm typing in at the time, so whilst typing in this box here if I put caps lock on I have to click back into the box in order to resume typing, this happens in all programs, including chrome, word, and even when I'm renaming folders e.t.c basically any time I press the caps lock button, its almost like it doubles and an escape key. Its been driving me crazy and i have no idea how to sort it, any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Dave Atkin (Sep 4, 2009)

Hello,

Have you tried using a different Keyboard to see if the fault remains? Are you using any PS2 to USB adaptors?

Dave


----------



## Jadams (Jan 11, 2011)

Dave,
Sorry I should have specified in the thread. This is on my laptop (Dell Inspiron) which I have had for over a year and never had this problem up until a few days ago. The only change I can think that has been made is I've installed Adobe After Effects, other than that I've changed pretty much nothing else, so can't understand why its suddenly started happening.
Thanks for replying


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

goto device manager and uninstall the keyboard and reboot see if it still acks the same way. If that doesn't help hook up a usb keyboard and see if that one works


----------



## Jadams (Jan 11, 2011)

I've tried plugging in two different keyboards and still have the same problem. Also if I uninstall the keyboard how do I reinstall it?
Any other suggestions?
Thanks again guys


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

it will install upon reboot.


----------



## Jadams (Jan 11, 2011)

and there is no way that this will do anything dodgy to my computer? and no chance of it not reinstalling or anything, because if i can't get it to reinstall then i'm pretty screwed?


----------



## Jadams (Jan 11, 2011)

just tired uninstalling and restarting, still have the problem, any more ideas?


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

check language settings control panel-region and language


----------



## doncorti (Dec 20, 2010)

It happened to me one year ago but the problem was the right shift key which was pressed whitout knowing. The best way to know is to try an usb keyboard, this way you will be 100% sure its your keyboard or is software.

hope it helps
_________________________
life starts at 4000 rpm!
 traslados londres


----------



## Jadams (Jan 11, 2011)

I tried language settings e.t.c after being recommended by a friend, the only option was English UK. Again I've tried a USB keyboard and the problem remains. I've googled it 1000's of times and tried pretty much everything suggested. The only thing which solves the problem is if do ctrl alt delete and then go on processes and end the process called quickset.exe, this was discovered by a friend who had a look at it for me but it means closing this down everytime I start up my laptop, don't know if this information helps much but once I've ended that process the problem leaves until I next restart my laptop, any idea's how to get rid of it more permanently?


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

i take it this is a dell computer? i would run malwarebytes and a virus scan. see if they come up with anything


----------



## rtfrayser (Jan 14, 2011)

Could this have anything to do with accessibility settings:4-dontkno:4-dontkno:4-dontkno


----------



## Jadams (Jan 11, 2011)

i've just downloaded the malwarebytes thing, will let you know how it goes, thanks very much for your help  and yes it is a dell computer


----------



## deannamoher (Apr 25, 2011)

i have the same problem. were you able to find a way to fix it?
much appreciated,
dm


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

hi deannamoher welcome to tsf,

it is advised to start your own thread to get individualize attention. could you discribe your problem.


----------



## Jadams (Jan 11, 2011)

@deannamoher no i didn't sorry, downloaded malware bytes and also downloaded microsoft security essentials which found a few viruses, got rid of all these and although my computer became considerably quicker the problem still remained :/ i now just close down quickset.exe on processes every time i start my laptop up


----------



## Radenshaal (Apr 26, 2011)

had the same problem with my dell studio Xps, and im pretty certain it was because of a preinstalled dell software, when i reinstalled windows, it was gone.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi if viruses where found then you should go here for further help with malware removal you may still have some infection running behind the scenes NEW INSTRUCTIONS - Read This Before Posting For Malware Removal Help - Tech Support Forum


----------



## korelian (Jun 23, 2011)

Hello!,

The problem with Capslock (on Dell) and especially on XPS systems, running Win 7 at least is within the profile of the user.... create a test user (admin user) then start / switch users /login under the new test user and you will see that the problem has vanished... so migrate your user account and you'll be fine.



Cheers,

Korelian


----------



## brownox (Jan 20, 2012)

I have the same problem, caps lock performs some weird behavior, repeatedly highlighting the whole filename when renaming files. It is really annoying. My computer is a Dell XPS 17 L702X.

Has anyone had success with korelian's solution, or any of the other posted solutions?


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

have you tried their solutions?


----------



## brownox (Jan 20, 2012)

Running a Dell XPS17 L702X laptop.

Disabling quickset (via msconfig.) was the solution for me as well.
I don't know what quickset does beyond mess up the Caps Lock Key, but I haven't noticed any problems or missed it yet.


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

here is some info on quickset Your Dell Quickset Guide


----------



## brownox (Jan 20, 2012)

korelian said:


> Hello!,
> 
> The problem with Capslock (on Dell) and especially on XPS systems, running Win 7 at least is within the profile of the user.... create a test user (admin user) then start / switch users /login under the new test user and you will see that the problem has vanished... so migrate your user account and you'll be fine.
> 
> ...


korelian's solution worked very well.

I am running a Dell 17 XPS L702X.

It isn't a virus. This alternate user account trick solved the problem.

I didn't want to remove or disable quickset because it controls the system settings button.


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

Good glad it working for you.


----------

